# Water/Liquid cooling cleaning & other questions...



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

how often should you clean a water/liquid cooling parts?
tubes, reservoir, generator & all that good stuff...

how often should i replace fluid?

what's the best fluid to use?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think about every 3 months should work...im not really sure, i never did and my stuff still did but now its all nasty and i dont know what the temps were. 

for fluid replacement, about every 2 years or until you just need more. 

for best fluid, doesnt really matter. depends on anti corrosive, anti conductive. id recommend AC Ryan but thats just me.


----------



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you for your input. 

PC Specs << view in IE or other browser of your choice please (having problems in Firefox)


----------

